# Alpha Pharma Clen....



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Got a bit of a kick these bad boys havent they?!

Thank **** I started on just 40mg..... Cant see me getting near 160 on these!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah theyre the best ive used for a long time. I can only go to 80mcg, far too many sides after that. Usually have just a single tab per day.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah theyre the best ive used for a long time. I can only go to 80mcg, far too many sides after that. Usually have just a single tab per day.


Looks like they may last me longer than I thought then


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

My second week on these, they seem strong! Managing 120mcg but don't think I'll be going any higher! I'm struggling to type this Ffs!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Skip to 1:05, this is what happened to me when i took 2 Astralean on an empty stomach, i really can't handle clen.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Love these swapped from Bulgarian and they are much better


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Skip to 1:05, this is what happened to me when i took 2 Astralean on an empty stomach, i really can't handle clen.


Lol... bad times mate


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> My second week on these, they seem strong! Managing 120mcg but don't think I'll be going any higher! I'm struggling to type this Ffs!


 How's the fat loss coming along with them?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Skip to 1:05, this is what happened to me when i took 2 Astralean on an empty stomach, i really can't handle clen.


Ha ha mate that's just made me p11ss my sides!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

After 10days i was up to 200mcg definitely good clen but i found it the same as any other clen, does what it says but ultimately your body gets used to it so you have to up the dose, dont get me wrong the first day i was shaking like a leaf but after 2 days i was on x2 tabs.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Love these swapped from Bulgarian and they are much better


The AP guy has done really well for himself, there is still so much discussion about whether they are Human Grade or UG, from what i have heard they are in fact Pharmaceutical Grade, but the owner from europe paid for this status however they do still have to meet strict guidelines to meet this criteria even in india. Personally i think that for the average buyer or pharma amps they are much safer to buy AP as there are so many fakes of other brands. I'm on AP sust now and think it's good stuff, and in EO oil too which helps towards a painless jab


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I once went up to 200mcg on the Chinese clen and it gave me bad headaches!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I once went up to 200mcg on the Chinese clen and it gave me bad headaches!


I don't think i can take any clen, just nasty nasty stuff imo


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

damerush said:


> How's the fat loss coming along with them?


Yeah it's ok, not amazing but defo doing its job


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

How do you guys dose your clen? I've been taking it all when I wake, do any of you guys split the dose up?


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

No need to split it mate.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Up to 120mcg now... dont think I'll be going past that!! Quality stuff TBH!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> How do you guys dose your clen? I've been taking it all when I wake, do any of you guys split the dose up?


I split my dose,purely for the sake of reducing sides,80mcg AM and 80mcg PM.As said it's not necessary to split it but I prefer doing it that way.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow how are people taking 160mcg of this stuff?

I'm on 40mcg at the moment and will only go upto 80mcg at the max. Anything more and it's like I've got Parkinson's, fcuk trying to jab when shaking like leaf lol


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

C.Hill said:


> Wow how are people taking 160mcg of this stuff?
> 
> I'm on 40mcg at the moment and will only go upto 80mcg at the max. Anything more and it's like I've got Parkinson's, fcuk trying to jab when shaking like leaf lol


Lol, tell me about it! I can mix my protein shake whilst trying to hold it still :bounce:

1st day on 120MCG today and I can just about hack it lol!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Wow how are people taking 160mcg of this stuff?
> 
> I'm on 40mcg at the moment and will only go upto 80mcg at the max. Anything more and it's like I've got Parkinson's, fcuk trying to jab when shaking like leaf lol


I suffered from slight tremors when I first started using it at 80mcg p/d but nothing major,as I increased the dosage the sides didn't worsen until I tried 180mcg and got headaches and nausea.I must just be tolerant to clen I suppose which isn't a good thing it would be cheaper to only have to take 2 tabs a day!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You don't have to be shaking for it to be effective, think alot of people forget this.

Yeah I can tolerate 180mcg Chinese clen, but 120mcg ap is the max for me.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> You don't have to be shaking for it to be effective, think alot of people forget this.
> 
> Yeah I can tolerate 180mcg Chinese clen, but 120mcg ap is the max for me.


Lol I know mate don't worry I've experimented with various doses and found this to be my preferred dose,I'm not just pumping it in til I shake uncontrolably then knocking back 20mcg!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Wow how are people taking 160mcg of this stuff?
> 
> I'm on 40mcg at the moment and will only go upto 80mcg at the max. Anything more and it's like I've got Parkinson's, fcuk trying to jab when shaking like leaf lol


I'm quite glad its my 2 week off now! Jabbing wasn't fun while rattling! LOL


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

C.Hill said:


> You don't have to be shaking for it to be effective, think alot of people forget this.
> 
> Yeah I can tolerate 180mcg Chinese clen, but 120mcg ap is the max for me.


Very true! But its a nice sign that your Clen is real!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How does everyone run there clen?

2day on 2off? 2week on 2off? Full time? Etc..


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

C.Hill said:


> How does everyone run there clen?
> 
> 2day on 2off? 2week on 2off? Full time? Etc..


2 weeks on 2 off for me but considering running this longer with some Nytol (or similar) in the third week and for as many extra as I do.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Killer muscle cramps on these :wacko: Only seem to get them in the arches of my feet too which I have never had before, painful as **** though!!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I got upto 160mcg shakes within in about 45mins , but once I got cracking with work they just disappear or I just forget about them.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

are these worth ago if your cutting? do they give an average decrease on bf or is that of down to diet etc


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I use Balkan pharma one and I shake on 80 mc all day ,next time I ll try alpha


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

andymc88 said:


> are these worth ago if your cutting? do they give an average decrease on bf or is that of down to diet etc


They help! But diet is where its at mate!


----------



## vodkalol (May 17, 2012)

Clen is anti katabolic, mens you will lose less muscle while cutting - while clen also makes you lose fat easier, inceases your energy use a day, increase your energy level, reduce appetite - musthave for serious cut !


----------

